#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Kharagpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## studmax_iitkgp

This thread IIT Kharagpur Admission 2011, Cutoff Discussion thread click here for IIT Kharagpur Admission 2012, Cutoff Discussion thread
​
Yoohooo Faadooooos!!!!!

Post ur queries for IIT Kgp here.....Fought for this right with three other guys from my college to own this thread here!! Phew!!!! :tatice_06::tatice_06:*:tatice_06:

Let me start by introducing the college first.......
*The history of the IIT system dates back to 1946 when a committee was set up by Hon'ble Sir Jogendra Singh, Member of the Viceroy's Executive Council, Department of Education, Health and Agriculture to consider the setting up of Higher Technical Institutions for post war industrial development in India. The 22 member committee headed by Sri N.R.Sarkar, in its report, recommended the establishment of four Higher Technical Institutions in the Eastern, Western, Northern and Southern regions, possibly on the lines of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, USA, with a number of secondary institutions affiliated to it. The report also urged the speedy establishment of all the four institutions with the ones in the East and the West to be started immediately. The committee also felt that such institutes would not only produce undergraduates but they should be engaged in research, producing research workers and technical teachers as well. The standard of the graduates should be at par with those from first class institutions abroad. They felt that the proportion of undergraduates and postgraduate students should be 2:1.

With the above recommendations of the Sarkar committee in view, the first Indian Institute of Technology was born in May 1950 in Hijli, Kharagpur, in the eastern part of India.

Initially the IIT started functioning from 5, Esplanade East, Calcutta and very soon shifted to Hijli in Sept. 1950. The present name 'Indian Institute of Technology' was adopted before the formal inauguration of the Institute on August 18, 1951, by Maulana Abul Kalam Azad.

IIT Kharagpur started its journey in the old Hijli Detention Camp where some of our great freedom fighters toiled and sacrificed their lives for the independence of our country.

The history of IIT Kharagpur is thus intimately linked with the history of the Hijli Detention Camp. This is possibly one of the very few Institutions all over the world which started life in a prison house.

Pandit Nehru in his first convocation address in 1956 said "Here in the place of that Hijli Detention Camp stands the fine monument of India, representing India's urges,India's future in the making. this picture seems to me symbolical of the changes that are coming to India." 

*Branches Offered:
*
Aerospace       EngineeringAgricultural       & food engineeringBiotechnologyChemical       EngineeringCivil       EngineeringComputer       Science and EngineeringElectronics       and Electrical communication EngineeringElectrical  EngineeringIndustrial       engineering and managementMechanical       EngineeringMining       EngineeringMetallurgical        and material EngineeringOcean       Engineering and naval architectu*re**Fees*Fees payable at time of admission will be Rs.38400/-
*
Placements
*
*
Ranking*
No.1 as per latest outlook rankings!!!

*Hostels*
The Hostels (known as Halls for historical reasons) are laid out along Scholars Avenue, a road that runs from the Institute gates all the way up to the B. C. Roy Technology Hospital. There are eight hostels in all for Undergraduate male students and three for women. In addition, there are a few Post Graduate Students' hostels. Almost every hall has a canteen, a stationery shop, and a fruit stall.

A Hall Day or hall social is an annual celebration day that every Hall celebrates sometime in the month of March. On this day, people of the Hall invite their friends from other halls for food and drinks and it among the rare occasions that boys are granted entry into girls hostel and vice versa. Each hall names its Hall Day. For example, RK Hall's Hall Day is called RespecK, LLR Hall's Hall Day is called Elements, VS hall's is called VesuviuS and Nehru Hall's is called Zephyr, Patel Hall's Hall Day is called Patel Utsav.[1]. The most crowded of all the Hall Days is Essence, the Hall Day of the girls' hall (SN/IG Hall).

*Cut Offs*
Opening Rank: AIR 159
Closing Rank: AIR 8721
Branchwise and Category wise cut offs available

*
TIME FOR QUERIES!!!* :ghz_01::ghz_01::ghz_01:





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Roorkee 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Guwahati 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Madras 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Kanpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## Fantush

My IIT Jee rank (CML) is 5510. Which branches i could get in IIT Kharagpur? Pl guide me what should I prefer  MSc economics or Applied geology from IT Kharagpur or core branches from ISM Dhanbad.

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

> My IIT Jee rank (CML) is 5510. Which branches i could get in IIT Kharagpur? Pl guide me what should I prefer  MSc economics or Applied geology from IT Kharagpur or core branches from ISM Dhanbad.


You cant expect to get 4 yr courses in IIT Kgp....If u wanna go for Research then go for Msc else i ll advise u to go for ISM Dhanbad core branches...

----------


## Fantush

Does it mean that placement of five year MSc integrated courses from IIT Kharagpur is poor than ISM Dhanbad?

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

> Does it mean that placement of five year MSc integrated courses from IIT Kharagpur is poor than ISM Dhanbad?


I never said that!! Pl dont judge a course by its placements. Yes, it is a criteria but all I said was that if u wanna go into research prefer Msc to Btech. 

Placements is a different ball game all together....

----------


## Fantush

> I never said that!! Pl dont judge a course by its placements. Yes, it is a criteria but all I said was that if u wanna go into research prefer Msc to Btech. 
> 
> Placements is a different ball game all together....


Reply:
By looking into last years cutoff marks I came to understand that in IIT Mumbai even MSc is picked up within 1500 or say 2000. Yani "Mitti bhi sona hai". Whereas same courses if available with other IITs ( I am not competent to comment on status of different IITs) are picked up by lower rankers. I am confused . When I was preparing for IITJEE i think life was simple. Now it is big confusion. Some says college matters, some says branch matters. Some says placement matters. Some says after passing out from IIT 50 percent donot pursue what they read during four years and lapped up by finance and big players. And it doesnot matters what you read in IIT. Simply IIT ka tag or "Thappa" market main Bikta hai because IIT JEE ko clear karne wale 5.0 lacs main say 8000 hote hain. Pata nahin kaun jyada sahi hai?
My father is desi and after looking last years rankings etc. he simply ask lathi badi ki bhains. That means IIT badi ki Branch? He also said that i this world beggars are not choosers, which is true for rankers like me.
Can someone guide me to reply  his question?

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

[MENTION=13209]Fantush[/MENTION]: You have to answer one basic question: What do you wanna become? An engineer? Or a researcher, a scientist? That is the key here....
Dont get tensed by what people are saying. What matters is what you want to become, what you want to do in your life! 

Now you are entering the real world and its not going to be simple. A decision today will decide the course of your life...make it carefully....

Students who want to do Computer Science will do it, no matter what because that is what they LIKE...thats why if they dont get it in IIT Bombay, they will go to a IIT Kgp. When you are saying 1500 or 2000 rank are taking MSc in IIT B, it simply means that MSc infra, faculty, research facilities, placements is better for this branch in Mumbai. Some people are sure that they want to do research, do their Phd and thats why they opt for MSc inspite of high rank.

NO doubt IIT ka thappa matters and has 10 times more brand value than ISM Dhanbad, but u shud also get the branch of your choice in IIT, which sadly u arent getting! 

No Mitti is Sona here....Sona is Sona and Mitti is Mitti!!! Its all about quality dude.....Life was simple and still is...just that u need to think logically.....

Your father's comparison of IIT vs branch is not correct. 

I would like to ask you  which has more value an uncut diamond or finished 24 carat gold jewelery? 

If u remain an uncut diamond from IIT just bcoz u chose the wrong course or field in which u dont have talent after 4 yrs, then what are u going to do??

----------


## 1007varun

i am getting manuf sc and engg with mtech in ind engg and management......i wanted to know hws that course and hw are its placements..

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

> i am getting manuf sc and engg with mtech in ind engg and management......i wanted to know hws that course and hw are its placements..



The branch just had 60% placements last yr.......avg is lower than for other top branches...are u getting any other IITs???

----------


## 1007varun

yes i will get gud branches in guwahati.

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

> yes i will get gud branches in guwahati.


Which branches are u getting there??

----------


## Fantush

Thanx for the sincere advice. I got one thing clear that IIT has brand value.
Please tell something about scope of earth science courses (applied geophysics and exp geophysics) in IIT Kharagpur and MSc Economics? I think if IITKgpr is running these courses then they must have some industrial significance and not simply academic or research importance.

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

> Thanx for the sincere advice. I got one thing clear that IIT has brand value.
> Please tell something about scope of earth science courses (applied geophysics and exp geophysics) in IIT Kharagpur and MSc Economics? I think if IITKgpr is running these courses then they must have some industrial significance and not simply academic or research importance.


These are research based courses and most stdents opt for Phd after this.....and yes they have lot of industrial significance...bt not at fresher level......

And most of the niche courses have high relevance for Government of India!!

----------


## 1007varun

i m getting metallurgy there ...wat abt its placements??

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

mech shayad mile,, but chem/civil are sure

----------


## 1007varun

i m getting meatallurgy in kharagpur...plz give me the  statistics abt its placements and faculty..

----------


## studmax_iitkgp

> i m getting meatallurgy in kharagpur...plz give me the  statistics abt its placements and faculty..


Good placements......Good faculty....go for it....

----------


## mayukh

i am getting msc in app geology, phy ,chemistry & economics...
i want to knw abt the type of job each of them get
the package range of each
and their placement percent...
& what options they have aftr doing the msc course

----------


## puneetiitkgp

Any one who has doubt about MSC Economics course at IIT Kgp READ THIS...
The course was started in the year 2005 by both IIT KGP and IIT Kanpur. The course is relatively new and not many people know about the course. I am pursuing this course and currently in my 5th year. I am writing this for those students and parents who are confused on whether to take a non engineering course in IIT or not. What are the prospects of the course? What are the placement statistics? 

First of all, the course is very good and has an excellent course structure. There are some problems of shortage of faculty but that too will be solved in a year or two. After graduating from this course you will have myriad of options with you. Either you can take job in investment bank or a consultancy or go for further studies abroad or prepare for examinations like IAS or IES or CAT.
Placement of economics students in IIT Kgp has been very good with students placed in I-banks like Deutsche bank, Nomura, Credit Suizze, etc. Avreage salary has been better than average salary of the all the students of the institute combined.

So, any student who has doubt about the course, I must tell that shed your apprehensions and be bold enough to take this non conventional course in IIT system for you reap the fruit after 5 years and realize that this course was a blessing in disguise for you.

----------


## mmack1993

Does it mean that placement of five year MSc integrated courses from IIT Kharagpur is poor than ISM Dhanbad?
_______________________
Seo Packages
Seo Package

----------


## sattheshtg

what about PG courses ?? can any one brief about that..

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

This is a thread for IIT Kharagpur 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion Click here for IIT Kharagpur 2012 Admission Cutoff Discussion

----------

